
Ask HN: Are normal text posts ok instead of using the “Ask HN:” prefix? - RichardHeart
Should I be manually typing in the prefix? The only instruction I found was: &quot;Leave url blank to submit a question for discussion. If there is no url, the text (if any) will appear at the top of the thread.&quot;<p>I checked here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newsguidelines.html and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newsfaq.html
I&#x27;m unaware of any other locations to check.
======
CaliforniaKarl
It does not look like the prefix is inserted automatically. For example,
recently I saw the post "How should i document my code?"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13517171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13517171))
appear in the main feed. That post also appeared in the "ask" feed, even
though it did not have the "Ask HN:" prefix. This tells me that the prefix was
not inserted automatically, and since the post I referenced wasn't
flagged/killed or otherwise hidden, I think text posts without the prefix are
OK.

That being said, I think at this point the "Ask HN:" prefix has become a site
convention, and so it's worth putting in the prefix. It also helps make clear
which posts are links and which posts are questions or discussion topics.

P.S. Yes, I'm aware that non-links don't have a domain name after the title.
But I argue the "Ask HN:" prefix is better: The domain appears after the
title, and since titles all have variable lengths, your eyes have to search in
two dimensions for the domain; with a prefix, your eyes just have to move in
one direction.

------
Jaruzel
Whenever I've submitted an Ask HN, I've just prefixed the title with 'Ask HN:'
and then put my question in the text box.

------
brudgers
Prefixing with 'Ask HN' is a community norm.

------
pizza
It's just a Nash equilibrium

